# Hey Devils Lake guys.



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I am leaving today at noon for Devils Lake, just wondering how the bite has been. I'll be there until Weds. morning and will be staying at the Casino campground. Sounds like the weather will be pretty decent?


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

it sounds like they have catching eyes right down by the casino,and by the hiway 57 bridge. Ask the boys at the marina, they usually know where the bite is on. Hopefully I'll be down there in the morning, if you see a ranger bass boat w/#01 on the side give me shout.

ps: the last time I went I used frogs and nailed the shiat of of them :beer:


----------

